# Looking for adult sports leagues. Not football/soccer



## Jessica&Paul (Jun 17, 2009)

I we have finally settled into our new apartment in Degla and I, Paul a 28 y/o athletic male, am looking for a sports league or two or three to join. Are there any websites, centers or gyms anyone can direct me too? I feel like I am getting fat here. Thanks- Paul


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

well u can try degla sports club ,usually in ramadan there r soccer leagues also in gezira club alot of people go jogging or playing diff sports
golds gym in maadi (old maadi)or by nile in giza


----------

